# Recent charter in BVIs



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Just got back from a fabulous 7 days in the BVIs! We chartered from Conch Charters and I was a bit nervous given some on-line reviews. I was very pleased with the boat and the service was excellent. The boat was an older Beneteau 323 so it wasn't perfection, but I wasn't expecting that and the rates were very reasonable. The boat was clean and very comfortable for my wife and I.

Great weather, great sailing! Favorite anchorage was Key bay on the south side of Peter Island...very quiet and scenic.

I have pictures posted here: https://picasaweb.google.com/104842630099472816391/BritishVirginIslands#


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Great pictures! It looks like you had some excellent weather. I'm jealous!


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

nodders said:


> Just got back from a fabulous 7 days in the BVIs! We chartered from Conch Charters and I was a bit nervous given some on-line reviews. I was very pleased with the boat and the service was excellent. The boat was an older Beneteau 323 so it wasn't perfection, but I wasn't expecting that and the rates were very reasonable. The boat was clean and very comfortable for my wife and I.
> 
> Great weather, great sailing! Favorite anchorage was Key bay on the south side of Peter Island...very quiet and scenic.
> 
> I have pictures posted here: https://picasaweb.google.com/104842630099472816391/BritishVirginIslands#


LOVE all the pics, thanks for sharing! I'm really hoping to convince the family to charter for a week in BVI and your pics certainly help my cause. Many thanks.
Jim


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

Very nice! The water down there is the 'bluest blue' there is - I'll join the jealous crowd (and start saving those nickels and dimes for our next journey south!).

Thanks for bringing me back - we must have shared very similar itineraries!

Bill


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for the update. We are going for 10 days starting next Friday. 1 week 2 boat charter with bviyachtcharter and then 3 days on shore at the Sugar House Hotel.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Tim R. said:


> Thanks for the update. We are going for 10 days starting next Friday. 1 week 2 boat charter with bviyachtcharter and then 3 days on shore at the Sugar House Hotel.


There's a Sugar Mill House on Virgin Gorda and a Sugar Mill Hotel by Apple Bay on Tortola.

Don't know about the one on VG, but we've stayed at the Sugar Mill Hotel a couple of times and would go back. We even took a mooring at Soper's Hole on a charter once and took a taxi there for dinner. It's a neat location and and the food is superb.


----------



## Davenire (May 14, 2012)

Loved those. Thanks for posting!


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Tim R. said:


> Thanks for the update. We are going for 10 days starting next Friday. 1 week 2 boat charter with bviyachtcharter and then 3 days on shore at the Sugar House Hotel.


There's a Sugar Mill House on Virgin Gorda and a Sugar Mill Hotel by Apple Bay on Tortola.

Don't know about the one on VG, but we've stayed at the Sugar Mill Hotel a couple of times and would go back. We even took a mooring at Soper's Hole on a charter once and took a taxi there for dinner. It's a neat location and and the food is superb.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. One question, and one comment...

Question: What kind of camera for the underwater photos?
Comment: I think what you have labeled as Manna Cay is actually Marina Cay.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

fallard said:


> There's a Sugar Mill House on Virgin Gorda and a Sugar Mill Hotel by Apple Bay on Tortola.
> 
> Don't know about the one on VG, but we've stayed at the Sugar Mill Hotel a couple of times and would go back. We even took a mooring at Soper's Hole on a charter once and took a taxi there for dinner. It's a neat location and and the food is superb.


Yup. Ours is the Suagr Mill Hotel in Apple Bay. First time there but have heard great reviews.


----------



## hillenme (Oct 11, 2012)

Very cool pics. Heading down there Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc (Mar 10, 2010)

Photos look very familiar. Just got back from a week long charter...had a great time!








Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Nodders, how was the hike at VG? What is the best place to access the trail head?

Did you scuba dive or free dive the Rhone. If scuba, which outfit if any did you use and how did you coordinate?

BTW, if you use Picasa photo editor(free download at google) and use autofix on those underwater shots, you should be able to get them looking less green.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

denverd0n said:


> Beautiful pictures. One question, and one comment...
> 
> Question: What kind of camera for the underwater photos?
> Comment: I think what you have labeled as Manna Cay is actually Marina Cay.


I think you are right about it being marina cay. Not sure where I got Manna from! I borrowed the camera from a friend and returned it yesterday so all I can tell you is that it is a little Olympus - pictures turned out a lot better than I expected.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

Tim R. said:


> Nodders, how was the hike at VG? What is the best place to access the trail head?
> 
> Did you scuba dive or free dive the Rhone. If scuba, which outfit if any did you use and how did you coordinate?
> 
> BTW, if you use Picasa photo editor(free download at google) and use autofix on those underwater shots, you should be able to get them looking less green.


We snorkled the Rhone. You are able to celarly see the stern, but the bow is in deeper water and a bit murky from the surface unfortunately. The hike was a little longer than planned (note my wife sticking her tongue out at me!), but no more than 40 minutes. Access is a bit confusing as there seem to be 2 access spots; one right by the road and the other about 800 metres up the road from a small parking lot to the right (yes you can drive up the road to the parking lot). I think the road access point is a shorter walk. Either way, it is well worth the view at the top!

I do need to do a proper edit on the photos! One of these days


----------



## robmo01 (Nov 14, 2012)

How was Willy T's? Wild? It was when we were there in March of 2012.


----------



## nodders (Aug 19, 2011)

robmo01 said:


> How was Willy T's? Wild? It was when we were there in March of 2012.


We were exhausted from the trip and didn't go onboard other than to dinghy by and, yes it was wild...people jumping off, falling over etc.

We found the Bay quite noisy and party central. Nothing worse than watching 50 yr olds dancing Gangman style on the cat next to us!


----------



## robmo01 (Nov 14, 2012)

I hear ya, we did board and it was nuts, there were couples coupling in the water after diving off the top platform and some bare-breasted drunken 40 something ended up mounting the bar and acting as a female ice cream sundae for the bartender complete with marachino cherries, you know where. Crazy!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Crazy? Sounds like a regular night on the Willy T.


----------



## robmo01 (Nov 14, 2012)

FarCry said:


> Crazy? Sounds like a regular night on the Willy T.


Yup, "Time flies when you're drinking Rum", eh?


----------



## sailcw (Mar 26, 2013)

ASTOUNDED at the recent air fares from VA..Any ideas...this seem to be a deal buster for me.

Kind Regards


----------



## OxKaufman (Apr 3, 2013)

We have lived on Tortola for the past 11 years (have a home in Chicago too). We just sold our Moody 42 center cockpit sloop which we kept in Village Cay Marina in Road Harbor. As you can imagine, we have sailed these waters extensively. Should you have questions about sailing here or other subjects, don't hesitate to ask. 

If you're on Tortola, don't miss The Bate Cave located on The Nitkin Trail which runs along the land above the east shore of Brewers Bay. You can walk up to the cave easily from the beach. Bring a camera!


----------



## sailcw (Mar 26, 2013)

Really appreciate the inifo..I did a week bareboat and thought it was terrific.

Wanted to go back, but the airfare has increased to $1200 +,which makes it untenable.

Regards


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

OxKaufman said:


> We have lived on Tortola for the past 11 years (have a home in Chicago too). We just sold our Moody 42 center cockpit sloop which we kept in Village Cay Marina in Road Harbor. As you can imagine, we have sailed these waters extensively. Should you have questions about sailing here or other subjects, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> If you're on Tortola, don't miss The Bate Cave located on The Nitkin Trail which runs along the land above the east shore of Brewers Bay. You can walk up to the cave easily from the beach. Bring a camera!


Ox, we were there a week ago and not only walked the Bat Cave trail but also managed to find it! We were at the Sugar Mill for a few days after our charter so we drove to the trail-head.

Another great shore-side visit is Sage Mountain. You need a car to get to the entrance though. Pretty far from the water.

One of our favorite spots was Kelly's bar in Cane Garden Bay.


----------



## OxKaufman (Apr 3, 2013)

I walk from our residence to Sage Mountain once a week to visit my friend, Jim, who runs/owns Mountain View Restaurant and Bar up there. Jim is an avid bicyclist and lived in Antarctica for many years. Interesting fellow.

I'll check out Kelly's. Never been there. I like the Friday and Sunday evening bbq at The Elms Beach Bar (set back in a wee bit from the beach and right on the ghut). The Elmtones play, Steve Davis, George Lewis and company, and the music is great. I often play on Wednesdays with Steve (Pie Night - Pizza and Shepherd's'). You can check out a song that I wrote and recorded in the studio by going to Amazon or iTunes and looking up Why Sailors Drink Rum. Mountainsides of Tortola isn't bad either. Fair Winds, Ox


----------



## OxKaufman (Apr 3, 2013)

Try flying AA to San Juan and then Seaborne Air to EIS (Beef Island - Tortola). I think it will be about $700. Or, fly into St. Thomas and take the ferry to Tortola.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Yup, saw Jim sitting on his front porch when we were there. Did not go in though. I did see his bike. I would have stopped to chat with him if I had known how interesting he was.

You may already know Kelly's. It is the bar that is wedged between the road and the beach with no roof or walls. Next place east of Sailor's rest.


----------



## OxKaufman (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, I do know which one you are talking about.


----------



## sixdaytk (Jan 4, 2013)

I cannot recommend the BVI's for a week. I can recommend them for 10 days though. Lol. Way too beautiful for only a week. I'm kidding of course. One day is great if thats all you have. Always had luck with Conch Charters. Decent boats at affordable rates. As far as airfare goes try Jet Blue. The just started flying into St Thomas. RT from San Diego to STT through Boston in early May was just over $500.


----------



## sailcw (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks sooo much. I assume take the ferry from St Thomas

Kind Regards


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

sailcw said:


> Thanks sooo much. I assume take the ferry from St Thomas
> 
> Kind Regards


Yes. They are all called X Fast Ferry but in my experience the only fast one is Road Town Fast Ferry.


----------



## sailcw (Mar 26, 2013)

OK..I will check it out


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

My suggestion is to arrive at the ferry dock of your choice and purchase a one way ticket on the NEXT ferry that is departing. There is very little difference in transit time once the ferry actually leaves the dock. For reference you may Google "ferry St Thomas to Tortola" and not take the posted schedule too seriously...

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## sailcw (Mar 26, 2013)

OK...Great


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

sailcw: FarCry would know, but my experience over a number of years is the same: don't count on the schedule, especially if you attempt to cut it close to catch a return flight from St. Thomas.

Allowing some extra time on your return to Charlotte Amalie, you can check your luggage right there at the ferry dock for free (last time I was there), walk down the street for lunch across from the harbor and then walk back to the ferry dock and pick up a taxi to the airport.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

fallard said:


> sailcw: FarCry would know, but my experience over a number of years is the same: don't count on the schedule, especially if you attempt to cut it close to catch a return flight from St. Thomas.
> 
> Allowing some extra time on your return to Charlotte Amalie, you can check your luggage right there at the ferry dock for free (last time I was there), walk down the street for lunch across from the harbor and then walk back to the ferry dock and pick up a taxi to the airport.


As far as I know, they will watch your luggage. There is good food right above the ferry dock at the Petite Pump Room and a variety of good eateries just west and south of the dock too, at Frenchtown. Anybody can point you in the right direction. It's about a 3 minute walk.

Please DO leave two hours to check in at the airport. On Weekends there is usually a very long line.


----------

